
Porting Wine to amd64 on NetBSD, first evaluation report - fcambus
https://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/porting_wine_to_amd64_on
======
hedora
Thanks to the people doing this work! I’m not a direct user of Wine or NetBSD,
but these sorts of porting efforts improve code quality all around.

I hope they learn skills that will be helpful down the road.

------
kylek
(Off-topic, but there aren't many posts about NetBSD)

Are there many users of NetBSD on amd64? What's your use case?

~~~
MuffinFlavored
Imagine if the maintainers put their effort into projects that are used by
more people...

~~~
fao_
Do you mean to imply that projects with only a handful of people are
worthless? That's how I read it. You might want to rephrase it if you don't
mean that?

------
Quipunotch104
Interesting read, thank you for sharing it. I can't for the life of me think
of any Windows apps that I personally would want to run in BSD. Granted, I
didn't think very hard. LoL. On my main rig (Arch Linux), the only thing I
have ever run in Wine is World of Warcraft and I found the performance to be
less than acceptable.

